# Funniest Toddler Stories!



## Wiggler

C'mon, what has your toddler done today to make you laugh :)


----------



## rosie272

Not really a toddler any more, but tonight in the bath Charlie stood up and sang at the top of his voice 'whoaaaaaaaaaoooa I just wanna feel this moment' :rofl: then told me he wants to be 'the lady with the blonde hair who sings' Christina Aguilera!!! 

Excellent new section, love it :thumbup:


----------



## hayz_baby

I have a video of him dancing at the em of despicable me. He is trying to copy all the moves, it so funny when gru is dancing and touches his bum as he wiggles it and so does lo. He is trying so hard to copy it u can't help but laugh at the video!


----------



## Louise88

My dd who's kind of In between baby and toddler nearly bit a womans leg the other week at the bus stop :blush: I was to busy looking out for the bus to realise my daughter had a hold of this womans pants and literally seen her stretching across mouth wide open to take a bite of the pants (she did this to me at home and actually sunk her teeth into my leg at the same time!) I managed to stop her before she did bite, the woman didnt even realise my dd had a hold of her trousers either deffinatly could have been embarrassing!


----------



## happigail

Kitty has been fascinated with her nipples, asking what they are, so explained they were like mummy's boobies, but just little because she is a little girl. We were in a rammed lift and Kitty decided to tell her nanny rather loudly that she has boobies!


----------



## Mazzy17

My niece who is 2 was having tea at my mum and dads house and for pudding they had spotted dick and custard. Guess which word she picked up on and would go up to strangers for the next day saying?! :dohh:


----------



## CazM 2011

We have been telling Emma about the new baby in mommy tummy and she pulls up my t-shirt and kisses / rubs my tummy when you mention the baby. We were at our caravan at the weekend and someone asked about the baby. Cue Emma going up the the lady pulling her t-shirt up and rubbing her tummy going ahhhhhh baba!! I wanted the ground to swallow me up but everyone took it rather well lol.


----------



## CaptainMummy

happigail said:


> Kitty has been fascinated with her nipples, asking what they are, so explained they were like mummy's boobies, but just little because she is a little girl. We were in a rammed lift and Kitty decided to tell her nanny rather loudly that she has boobies!

Paige is a bit obsessed with her 'tiny boobies' as she likes to call them. And loves to announce to everyone that she has little ones too!

The other day, my OH fell down the stairs head first (no idea how!) And paige was at the bottom and she saw it. The first thing she shouted was 'roly poly daddy!' Which I found rather hilarious, and now whenever he is coming downstairs she says in a grannyish tone 'no no no daddy, dont fall down again!'
(He is fine btw... cut his thumb but thats all!)


----------



## Missy86

Rhys randomly says Gangham style

Weird child


----------



## babyjan

Is it this a new part of the forum?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Love the idea of this section! Think I'm gonna be a regular in here! :haha:


----------



## Natsku

This is a great idea for a section!


----------



## babyjan

Bevziibubble said:


> Love the idea of this section! Think I'm gonna be a regular in here! :haha:

I'm sure you will be :haha:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

My 2 year old loves to play with our kittens...unfortunately he hasn't mastered the art of being gentle and was walking around the back garden saying "Pippi Pippi"(cat's name), I turned around and he was carrying her around the neck!! Poor Kitten!


----------



## CormacksGirl

Adam is obsessed with "Room on the broom" at the moment I've read it so many times the he has memorised it. Anyway I can't help but giggle when he gets to the bit saying " Buzz off, that's my witch" Cos it sounds so much like "P**s off, that's my witch" LOL


----------



## mommyB

We were out for lunch last weekend and the waitress thought our 2.5 was so cute. She kept talking to him and he was loving the attention. Then all of a sudden he poked her in the boob and said, 'ooooh!' Then turned to me and poked me in the boob and said the same thing! :rofl: Luckily the waitress didnt mind and I wasn't that embarrassed. He sees me nurse all the time so he knows what they are. It was pretty funny actually.


----------



## Raggydoll

My husband wanted to put some washing in the machine downstairs, being typically male he decided to throw the pile washing downstairs. He called Kate and said "look Kate, 1-2-3" and threw the pile down. 

He returned to the bedroom, a couple of seconds later he heard "look daddy, 1-2-3" as she threw his phone over the bannister. 

It's a good job she throws like a girl, it only went down a few steps, we have hard floors downstairs.


----------



## Natsku

Raggydoll said:


> My husband wanted to put some washing in the machine downstairs, being typically male he decided to throw the pile washing downstairs. He called Kate and said "look Kate, 1-2-3" and threw the pile down.
> 
> He returned to the bedroom, a couple of seconds later he heard "look daddy, 1-2-3" as she threw his phone over the bannister.
> 
> It's a good job she throws like a girl, it only went down a few steps, we have hard floors downstairs.

:rofl:


----------



## Pink Flowers

DS is obsessed with his willy at the moment ( i know all boys are ) and he keeps pulling it out of the "pocket" at the front of his boxers :rofl:


----------



## sequeena

Standing at the bottom of the stairs shouting 'ya' for me to come down (he started doing it with the dogs when they came to the back window so now that's his summoning call) and because I was too slow he came up to get me!!!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Haha these are too funny!! I'm far from having a toddler yet but I am definitely going to subscribe to this thread! I love this section. Nice to have a place to stop in for a good laugh! :)


----------



## fides

took DS1 to a friend's house today for a play date. they have a cat. DS1 walks in the house, sees the cat on the floor, and decides to give it a hug by just laying down on top of it. i think the cat was too scared to move.


----------



## Missy86

I forgot about this 

When I was in Wales last week my parents, Rhys, Liam and I went to lunch at harvester and Rhys started getting over excited 
He was running about and climbed in a booth that was empty, it was separated to the next booth by a glass wall, two blokes were having a meal and Rhys leant over and tried to wack one of the blokes on the head 
Seriously I could have died of embarrassment on the spot, luckily neither bloke noticed


----------



## JessicaAnne

We've just got back from Blackpool. 
In the Arcades I was carrying Noah around so he wasn't bored and he kept slapping everyone that walked past :dohh: luckily he's got a cheeky grin so no one got grumpy :haha:

Months ago I took Evie to see my uncle, we went round his friends house and their cooker was dirty (I obsess over a clean cooker lol) and Evie burst out with "ewwww that's dirty", I nearly died on the spot!


----------



## Bevziibubble

My toddler is so funny!

Some of the funny things she's done are:

Waving at dog poop every time she sees it on the ground!

She waves at spat out food! The other week in a restaurant a toddler dropped some food from his mouth and Holly kept leaning out of her highchair to wave at it!

She kissed the dog's willy when she first learnt to kiss!

She handed my dad a pair of my knickers! 

She sometimes lies across my stomach and humps herself to sleep! 

Ask her what her favourite food is and she will point at herself 

Sometimes she leans down and picks up her food with her mouth like a dog

Every time we go shopping she has to pick a grapefruit and hold it the whole way around the store!

Yesterday in the local shop she was leaning out of her pushchair to try and grab a crate of beer and then a bottle of wine. The lady behind us was looking quite amused, then Holly leaned out of her pushchair to wag her finger at the lady's son in his pushchair to 'tell him off'!

She's recently started saying 'oh dear!' but only at exciting and happy things!

She makes me laugh so much every day! :)


----------



## izzlesnizzle

I was giving LO her dinner this evening and she wouldn't eat it. Eventually she took the broccoli out of my hand that I was holding up to her and I thought ooh shes going to eat it......no......she put it straight into her cup of water! I had to laugh, if I didn't i'd have cried, the amount of food that's wasted here is terrible!


----------



## ExpectingK

Jasmine was talking to the kids next door through a hole in the fence. I heard her telling the 'It's coming out. My poo is coming out"!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yesterday we were letting Holly walk around naked as the weather was boiling, and it gave her a chance to have nappy free time. She came over to me, handed me my shoes and sat down so that I could out them on. Then she wandered out into the garden naked! It made me laugh that she would think to put her shoes on but then go into the garden naked! :haha:

Then when she came back in, she climbed up on me and pooped on my leg! :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah isn't a toddler but I hope it's okay to post? 

Yesterday we were having a picnic with other mummies and babies and my friend put her apple down for 2 seconds and Micah crawled at top speed and grabbed it, and took a bite out of it. He only has 4 teeth so that was the impressive! He then stole the same woman's water bottle and drank from it and then when we moved it he crawled off to someone we didn't even know and took their water!


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm gonna love this section. :p it'll be a while since Noahs only 3 months. 

I have one from me though, my mom told me when I was little we used to shower together and I'd crawl around the shower and lift my leg up and pee like a dog. Yikes! How eembarrassing.: p


----------



## Eccleston2011

Grace stores things in her mouth... like large blocks or other toys. Well today she had a block in her mouth and she tried really hard to stack another one on top of it.


Also today she took a bow out of her hair and I fake gasped and she tried to put it back in and it kept falling out and she just kept laughing and putting it back on her head, she sat for five minutes doing this.


----------



## dizzy65

My son has done some amusing things too hehe i love this thread!

Yesterday it was windy out and those big dandillions were loosing there fuzzies and he goes "look mum spiders, Mum spiders" i look up at the sky and he says "awe yucky mummy spiders" and runs back inside lol 

the other day he was playing in the pool and a bug landed on him and he screamed so loud and said "spider" DH looked at me and i laughed and he rolled his eyes at me as he thinks its my fault DS is so much of a girly boy haha

we were at his cousins birthday party and DS has this thing about everything his clothes gets wet he takes everything off which is fine at home, not so fine when he decides to strip down in front of like 20-30 people. ugh lol

His new favorite word is "oopsies" he tried to squash a bug with his shoe and he lifted his shoe up and the bug flew away and he says "oopsies" 

hehe he is so funny :cloud9:


----------



## Randianne

My LO has recently learned 'up' and 'down'. Unfortunately, she has some pronunciation issues. I was mortified when I was trying to shop and she was crying and yelling "Damn! Damn! Damn!" the whole time because she wanted "down" and mean mommy wouldn't let her.


----------



## Natsku

A few minutes ago Maria was singing very loudly about boobies. My boobies. Embarrassing child!


----------



## WanaBaba

Love this thread!
A few days ago I was brushing LOs teeth and asked if I could have a look in her mouth for new teeth, she then ran away into the kitchen and started looking in the coupboards and the fridge, I asked her what she was doing and she said 'cant find new teeth mummy' 

She has started saying 'wait there mummy!' While pointing her finger at me, it makes me laugh every time it's the cutest thing!

She has also started saying 'two minutes' for example today we went to the park and she was running around the big bit of grass chasing a sheet of paper (strange child i know lol) I asked her to come over so I could put more sun cream on her and she shouted over 'two minutes!' Haha, oh dear!


----------



## dizzy65

I Remembered another one lol!

right after i had just brought the new baby home, we had fallen asleep on the couch and DS had come up and put acup full of water in my hand with out me knowing it, and i woke up and flinched i guess and i got the cup of water all over me :dohh: lol i was too shocked to even know what was going on all i said was "oh dear" haha leason learned, never fall asleep with DS around :haha:


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Went docs today and my 3yr old wanted to talk to the doctor so she wouldnt let me talk and kept interrupting shouting 'its my turn, mummy be quite'. The doctor was a lady who was actually of a really big build. Then as the doctor was typing away, my child went quiet for a few seconds sitting on my lap, right next to the doctor and suddenly asks ' mummy, is this a man or a lady?' I tried to ssshhh her but she repeated wanting an answer!


----------



## emzilouu

This thread is making me crease with some of the comments!! 
My Best friend who is my sons godmother and we call her auntie too recently taught my son to "smack mummy's bottom" and the other week we were in town and let me ds walk while we was there as we didn't need much, my friend needed to go into poundland and when we was in the que my son decided to smack the woman in fronts arse! it was soooooo funny!! he accompanied the smack with a "oooh" as that's what I always do when he smacks my bum lol was so funny! the whole of the que were in stitches thankfully the woman found it funny too


----------



## WanaBaba

Another one to add, LO woke up in the middle of the night last night to ask for a drink, after she'd had a drink she told me it was 'too dark' and could I 'turn it off please?' (Meaning the dark lol)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Streaked! Took her nappy off then streaked in the garden! Next door didn't no where to look lol


----------



## Wriggley

my mum and LO went into that big shop called 'The Range' - the pair of them caused a massive power cut to the point that all the lights went out, the esculators and lift stopped working and all the tills shut down - they had to evacuate the entire shop - everyone had to ditch their shopping which meant staff spent the rest of the day tidying up the shop :/ 

im very thankful i was not there at the time - MORTIFYING!


----------



## sequeena

Wriggley said:


> my mum and LO went into that big shop called 'The Range' - the pair of them caused a massive power cut to the point that all the lights went out, the esculators and lift stopped working and all the tills shut down - they had to evacuate the entire shop - everyone had to ditch their shopping which meant staff spent the rest of the day tidying up the shop :/
> 
> im very thankful i was not there at the time - MORTIFYING!

:rofl: how did they do that?


----------



## Wriggley

sequeena said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> my mum and LO went into that big shop called 'The Range' - the pair of them caused a massive power cut to the point that all the lights went out, the esculators and lift stopped working and all the tills shut down - they had to evacuate the entire shop - everyone had to ditch their shopping which meant staff spent the rest of the day tidying up the shop :/
> 
> im very thankful i was not there at the time - MORTIFYING!
> 
> :rofl: how did they do that?Click to expand...

no idea it was something involving the lift :/


----------



## Reidfidleir

Wriggley said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> my mum and LO went into that big shop called 'The Range' - the pair of them caused a massive power cut to the point that all the lights went out, the esculators and lift stopped working and all the tills shut down - they had to evacuate the entire shop - everyone had to ditch their shopping which meant staff spent the rest of the day tidying up the shop :/
> 
> im very thankful i was not there at the time - MORTIFYING!
> 
> :rofl: how did they do that?Click to expand...
> 
> no idea it was something involving the lift :/Click to expand...



How on earth.....?? There must have been something wrong beforehand for that to have happened!! Oh goodness. Did they know it was them?


----------



## Wriggley

Reidfidleir said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> my mum and LO went into that big shop called 'The Range' - the pair of them caused a massive power cut to the point that all the lights went out, the esculators and lift stopped working and all the tills shut down - they had to evacuate the entire shop - everyone had to ditch their shopping which meant staff spent the rest of the day tidying up the shop :/
> 
> im very thankful i was not there at the time - MORTIFYING!
> 
> :rofl: how did they do that?Click to expand...
> 
> no idea it was something involving the lift :/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth.....?? There must have been something wrong beforehand for that to have happened!! Oh goodness. Did they know it was them?Click to expand...

yeah my mum rang me up when she got out the shop to tell me and i was like omg what if there are people in the lift :/ 

i think it would have happened to someone else if it had not have been them it was just unlucky for them that it did happen to them lol


----------



## fidget

'mummy, what are you doing'
'having a wee lucas'
'where's mummy's willy'
'I don't have a willy baby'
*LO farts loudly* 'mummy, you've done a poo!'
'mummy DID NOT do a poo lucas!'
'yes, mummy is stinkyyy!'

Yes, this occurred in a public loo. Yes there were an awful lot of people giving me dirty looks when I walked out of the cubicle. Sigh.


----------



## Bevziibubble

During nappy-free time, Holly has been walking into the garden to pee. And last week she did a poop. We think she is learning off the dog! :haha:


----------



## meldmac

Awhile back I was putting Colin in his pullups for the night and he looks down at his penis and yells "I have an I, take it off!"

I was getting him undressed for a bath and saying I had to take his clothes off and he says "and we take my penis off?" No dear we dont take that off! :haha:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Love these stories!

This morning I really had a laugh at ihsan's language in his conversation. He was watching scooby doo and suddenly turned the volume down and asked 'are u watching this mummy' I said yes even although I wasn't I was just lying in bed feeling sick lol. 'Do u understand what's happening' he asked. I found that so funny! I said not really what's happening. 'Well that girl is a witch but don't worry she is not actually a bad witch she is actually a good witch you see. Now do you understand?' I was just so amused by him asking me if I understand and using the word actually like a little grandad ha! 

He makes me laugh so much with the things he says. X


----------



## Lianne1986

Jaiden says ONE CAR but it comes out wanker lol not good when hes saying it in Tesco x


----------



## CatAndCo

Since I've become pregnant Rosalie is convinced she has a baby spider in her tummy, and every time she sees someone with a slight belly on them she wants to touch there 'baby'. Quiet embarrassing at times!


----------



## WanaBaba

Lo is going through a clingy shy stage and we were in a shoe shop, she was sat on the seat while I tried shoes on her and the man who worked there who happened to have longish hair, was standing next to her sorting shoes on the shelf and she started shouting aghhh mammy scary woman scary woman go away woman, it was obvious she was talking about him as there was no one else around us. I had to explain it was a man not a woman lol and that he wasn't scary! Should of seen his face! Lol.


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

Other day in the shop I told ds qho is just over two that he could have a juice or a num num bit not both anyway he chose a juice and he was quiet happy till standing in a busy line saw a mom give her kids suckers he lost it and wanted one I stood my ground cos he already opened the juice. 

So he started screaming mama maak my seer or mommy is hurting me 

Cos his heart was sore cos I said no

So there I am standing trying to buy milk and bread
Toddler refusing to let the clerk ring the juice 
While screaming that I am hurting him

Ground swallow me


----------



## 1momsheart

My Danielle, had her temp taken and as you know when they take a 6month olds temp they have to take it through the rectum for accurate results, well we were at the emergency room and her daddy was holding her and when they took her temp she raised up and smiled really big and laughed. her daddy was so emberassed he turned bright red, and the nurse laughed and turned red too. it was so funny....lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

My nephew is 2 he has started to copy our dogs. Our dogs are trained to go toilet on a set spot of the garden and instead of walking to his potty he walks up the garden to the stones they go and and cocks his leg *sighs* then to make it even better he went and done a poo on there the other day lol he is fully potty trained too. He drinks from the dogs water bowl, tries to eat their food. 
When he goes for a poo in his potty he carries it round going ooo big poo with a great big smile.. he also says big sh** thanks to my husbands outburst when he saw the size of one of my nephews poos lol. Well this whole post seems to be about poo. 
He also looks at you and runs away saying 'cant catch me' 
He is such a funny little fellow i could go on all day lol


----------



## Natsku

Today I went to the shower. I came out and found out that Maria had hidden all my clothes :dohh:


----------



## Louise88

My daughter loves pulling wet clothes off the clothes horse and carrying them round the room, 1 time she pulled her daddy's boxers off and managed to put them perfectly over her head covering her eyes aswell, she tried pulling them off but failed she then stumbled, blind folded by her daddy's boxers, arms stretched right out after a few stumbles she falls over and starts wetting herself with laughter, she thought it was even more funny when I pulled the boxers off her head! Lol


----------



## rocknrolla

Ha ha these stories are ace!

Reminded me of a pic my sister put on facebook- my niece is 18months, she took the opportunity when her mum was showering to take ALL mummys pants from the drawer and put them over her head! There was so many on her she could barely move! I was just impressed she'd managed to actually get them all over her head, her arms through some! Monkey!


----------



## Natsku

Maria kept asking for cups of water today, all in a row, and I thought she was really thirsty but then I walked into the hall and saw that she was mopping the floor with the water from the cups and her little mop! Great big puddles all over the floor (which she slipped on before I managed to clean it up! :dohh:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning we realised that Holly had managed to take over 80 photos of the floor with the iPad!!

Then this afternoon when I tried to feed Holly some coleslaw she spat it onto the floor and waved at it! :haha:


----------



## Thurinius

I was with the nurse talking about my 2 year olds eczema. The nurse is tapping a prescription into her pc when the screen goes black. Yep my lo had turned it off at the plug. I then had to sit there as she labouriously rebooted. It seemed to take forever


----------



## mrsdean2009

Last week in a public toilet my DD asked loudly if I was having a dump (thanks to DH for that one) I was mortified as I was only having a wee but could hear sniggering from the other cubicles! I wanted the ground to open up!

It's one isn't about my DD, but me. It also happened in a public toilet in Florida whilst on holiday this year. We were at sea world when I suddenly had an upset tummy. I used the toilet and of course there was nothing to clean toilet with so I had to leave it. As I'm washing my hands I hear a little girl say in a loud voice ' Mommy, that lady in the purple top left poo marks in the toilet' seeing as I was the only lady in a purple top all eyes shot to me! I ran out so quickly feeling very embaressed!


----------



## mrsdean2009

Double post deleted


----------



## Lisa40

mrsdean2009 said:


> Last week in a public toilet my DD asked loudly if I was having a dump (thanks to DH for that one) I was mortified as I was only having a wee but could hear sniggering from the other cubicles! I wanted the ground to open up!
> 
> It's one isn't about my DD, but me. It also happened in a public toilet in Florida whilst on holiday this year. We were at sea world when I suddenly had an upset tummy. I used the toilet and of course there was nothing to clean toilet with so I had to leave it. As I'm washing my hands I hear a little girl say in a loud voice ' Mommy, that lady in the purple top left poo marks in the toilet' seeing as I was the only lady in a purple top all eyes shot to me! I ran out so quickly feeling very embaressed!

:rofl: oh I'm so not looking forward to my LO getting older & being able to talk!


----------



## Lucy529

Long way to go before toddler but looking through the threads I laughed so I hard I cried :). I'm sure I'll have tons of stories one day


----------



## Bevziibubble

We've been giving Holly lots of nappy free time recently and are starting to think that the dog is potty training her! Holly will make a fuss at the back door when she has no nappy on and then when I open the door she will go and pee in the garden! Exactly the same as the dog. He whines the door until he gets let out to pee!

Anyway, nappy free time was going so well, but the other night I felt something warm on my back - turns out Holly had peed like a boy down my back! And down my butt crack! :dohh: She left a puddle on the floor which she then wiped up herself with a clean vest! :rofl:


----------



## Natsku

Bevziibubble said:


> We've been giving Holly lots of nappy free time recently and are starting to think that the dog is potty training her! Holly will make a fuss at the back door when she has no nappy on and then when I open the door she will go and pee in the garden! Exactly the same as the dog. He whines the door until he gets let out to pee!
> 
> Anyway, nappy free time was going so well, but the other night I felt something warm on my back - turns out Holly had peed like a boy down my back! And down my butt crack! :dohh: She left a puddle on the floor which she then wiped up herself with a clean vest! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## AP

Bevziibubble said:


> We've been giving Holly lots of nappy free time recently and are starting to think that the dog is potty training her! Holly will make a fuss at the back door when she has no nappy on and then when I open the door she will go and pee in the garden! Exactly the same as the dog. He whines the door until he gets let out to pee!
> 
> Anyway, nappy free time was going so well, but the other night I felt something warm on my back - turns out Holly had peed like a boy down my back! And down my butt crack! :dohh: She left a puddle on the floor which she then wiped up herself with a clean vest! :rofl:

omg hahahahaha!! :rofl: I need a dog, right? :rofl:


----------



## AP

We often have cars stopped at traffic lights outside our house. Its not unusual to hear someone in-car loud speaker on, callling someone.

We just arrived home, was getting the shopping out the car and Tori stood on the pavement looking at a particular car. The guy was using speakerphone and he was ringing someone, so Tori shouts "HELLO!" Dom Jolly style :rofl: 

Nothing quite like saying your speakerphones a bit loud :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

AtomicPink said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> We've been giving Holly lots of nappy free time recently and are starting to think that the dog is potty training her! Holly will make a fuss at the back door when she has no nappy on and then when I open the door she will go and pee in the garden! Exactly the same as the dog. He whines the door until he gets let out to pee!
> 
> Anyway, nappy free time was going so well, but the other night I felt something warm on my back - turns out Holly had peed like a boy down my back! And down my butt crack! :dohh: She left a puddle on the floor which she then wiped up herself with a clean vest! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> omg hahahahaha!! :rofl: I need a dog, right? :rofl:Click to expand...

Yep! That's all it can take to potty train them! :rofl:


----------



## Sarah lo

DD is obsessed with bubbles at the moment and the other day I was trying to get her to eat her lunch but she wanted her bubbles. Cue enormous tantrum. She threw her dinner all over the floor so I took everything away and put her in time out. In the end I told her she could have the bubbles back when she ate some dinner so she (begrudgingly) ate every last crumb.

When I presented her with the bubbles afterwards she was overjoyed. I asked her if she'd like to give me a kiss to make up and she came running across the room, arms outstretched. .........straight past me and gave the bubbles a big kiss :dohh:


----------



## J04NN4

This thread is hilarious! My son's a bit little for funny stories yet but I'm subscribing for a later date!


----------



## Balloo

I am loving this thread!! I've giggled so much, definitely think I need to get myself a dog! :lol:


----------



## Lucy529

After reading these stories about potty training dogs we found out were having a boy just dawned on me that we have a chihuahua and he uses a pee pee pad since we live in 2nd floor apt and no yard my son might learn to use the pad too :dohh: I see some stories in my future


----------



## fides

I had just left for the gym when our toddler decided to take his water cup with a straw and start dumping water on the floor. DH was holding baby so he called out to the toddler, "No, no, no! No dump water! No, no, no! Get away from that! No!" or something to that effect. The toddler slowly took two steps away then asked DH, "Hug?" DH said yes, so our toddler came over and gave him a hug. The toddler then walked back over to the water cup and pointed his finger at it saying, "No, no!" a bunch of gibberish, then "No, no!" a few more times, pointing at the water cup and the floor. DH said he was trying very hard to keep a straight face as the toddler looked between him and the water cup.


----------



## Bevziibubble

This morning Holly found the dog hiding inside her play tunnel! She said 'ohhhh no!' and wagged her finger at him to tell him off!
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/9CCDD1FE-9503-42CC-9911-C0F8B37202B1-8109-000005FC37FC56F3.jpg

Then when my husband took her to the park, she went up to a 5 year old boy and called him 'dada' and the boy went to my husband and asked why she'd called him dada! He said it was because she couldn't say many words yet :haha:


----------



## starbaby2404

These stories are making me cry I am laughing so hard. This is my story for you.

As you all know being a parent you get no, absolutely no private time. Especially while using the restroom. Well, one day i was using the facilities, and it just so happened that the witch was upon me. My oldest (3 at the time) comes busting in as I am changing my pad. Seeing the blood he automatically goes to "Mommy does ur butt have a boo boo? Why u got a bleedy butt? Mommy is that a bandaid for ur butt?" Getting flustered I just said yes and went on about our day. Later on he had a doctor's appt. This office has a rather high vaulted ceiling. They had a table of samples set up over in the corner and he was over there playing with some toys waiting to be called back. So I'm just sitting there, minding my own business, reading a magazine; and here he comes running at me screaming..."I got this for you Mommy! I got it!" he then lays a package of bandaid samples in my lap, and yells "Here Mommy, bandaid for your Butt!" OMG! It echoed so loud. I was totally MORTIFIED!:blush::blush::blush::dohh:


----------



## NerdyMama

My oh was taking autumn to the store to as she says "pick up stuff and go home" lol and i sent him with a list. He was reading it out loud to her, roast beef, ground beef, vegetables and she wanted the list so he handed it to her. He picked up the meat and asked whats next on the list? She looks at it and says "snacks, chocolate, cookies " totally not on the list! he almost fell over laughing. 

Today im feeding merrick our new babe, and she comes up and says mine, referring to me lol well i said im both of yours equally, her response, "no, more mine." Lmao
my girl is a sarcastic bum like her parents hehe


----------



## Boomerslady

I'm trying to think of some, I'm sure there's loads I forgot but he's only been speaking 6 months or so, and he gets confused!!

A few months ago he was brushing his teeth and I said 'don't forget the bottom ones' so he stood up in the bath and started brushing his bum!!

I think FOB and him have fart jokes because he finds them hilarious, a few weeks ago he was bouncing on his trampoline and the neighbours were sat eating dinner literally 2ft away and he farted about 6 times I was sooo hoping they didnt notice but he shouted 'I just did all the botty burps....stinkkkyyy'

About a week after that the neighbour came out in her bikini to sunbathe and he shouted 'look Wonder Woman' I was mortified!!

He also points at every bit of bird poo he sees so just walks along saying poo to himself!


----------



## Braven05

My daughter spends evenings with me 3 times a week at the summer camp I work at and a couple weeks ago a pine cone came flying out of the tree and hit me on the boob. OUCH! Instant bruise. So of course she hears me talking about it and how much it hurt so for the next week randomly tells people (like my boss' husband), Pine cone! Mommy's boob! (pokes me in the boob) Mommy's boob!


----------



## Butterfly89

These are hilarious. :D I already have a few funny stories, but not as funny as there's no talking yet of course. My son is only 6 months old.

-My mom was watching LO the other day and he was in his bouncy seat. He leaned over and spit up carrots all over the carpet, so she walked across the room to grab a tissue and by the time she walked back, the dog had eaten it. :blush:

-Then yesterday, he grabbed my coffee cup (it had an ice coffee, I'd never leave a hot one around!) and dumped it all over my socks. And then looked at me with a big smile like he was really proud. 

-I wasn't even able to breastfeed longer than three weeks but he is OBSESSED with... uhm, boobs. :wacko: Which I don't really have much of lol. So when ever a lady holds him, he has the lovely habit of shoving his head into their cleavage and patting them and smiling. :dohh:


----------



## Gemmamuk

Butterfly89 said:


> -I wasn't even able to breastfeed longer than three weeks but he is OBSESSED with... uhm, boobs. :wacko: Which I don't really have much of lol. So when ever a lady holds him, he has the lovely habit of shoving his head into their cleavage and patting them and smiling. :dohh:

I don't think it's a bf'ing thing....I think it's a boy thing....my son is exactly the same!!! Lol

I bf him for 4 months then combi fed, just feeding him at night until he was 1 - and he soon forgot what my boobies were for.
However for the last few months, any woman who picks him - his little chubby hand goes straight down their top!!!

I'm also pregnant at the moment and he used to rub my tummy and say 'baaaaaby'. In the last 2 weeks he's decided everyone has baby's in their tummy and does it to everyone - including his dad and grandad! But he's decided my baby is in my boobies and pats them all the time saying 'baaaaby'!

He was watching me earlier dry with a towel after a bath and ran over and grabbed and pulled my nipples while laughing hysterically!!!

We were staying with my nan a couple of weeks ago and he was sleeping in a travel cot at the foot of the bed. He woke at 4.30 and wanted to play. He started pulling on my toes and I said "Alex - lay down!!!".
He looked at me gone off and said "urgh lay down PLEASE!!" Lol!!!

Earlier on we were watching mister maker on cebeebies. Before the shapes came on, he sat up and yelled "I am shape!". I said "are you Alex? What shape?".
He looked at me gone off and said "square!".

He went to bed 10 mins early tonight at 6.50 (he asked to!). Just heard on monitor he is still mucking about so I went in and as I opened the door, he yelled "uh-oh", dropped to lay down on mattress and pretended to be asleep &#128514;


----------



## Bevziibubble

The other day I went to the loo and as usual Holly followed me. This time she got some toilet paper and tried to wipe me! :haha: Then last night when I was on the loo she got some toilet paper and tried to wipe herself despite the fast she was fully clothed! :haha: It's funny how they pick these things up!


----------



## Lianne1986

tyler who was about 2 at the time - I had some friends over and he was playing in the hall way, (our toilet used to be just off the hallway) he must have gone in there and found my sanitary towels, he came in the front room with his hands behind his back and I said, what have u got - he had a big massive grin on his face then pulled his hands out from behind his back and goes TAAA DAAAA & there on his hands were 2 sanitary towels stuck to his hands :shock:


my little girl went to stay overnight with my gran, she came home and said what she had been doing, she said she had had a bath and after grandma had put flour all over her - she meant talc lol


----------



## .Mrs.B.

fidget said:


> 'mummy, what are you doing'
> 'having a wee lucas'
> 'where's mummy's willy'
> 'I don't have a willy baby'
> *LO farts loudly* 'mummy, you've done a poo!'
> 'mummy DID NOT do a poo lucas!'
> 'yes, mummy is stinkyyy!'
> 
> Yes, this occurred in a public loo. Yes there were an awful lot of people giving me dirty looks when I walked out of the cubicle. Sigh.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
I laughed so much I cried.
:hugs:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

We've been potty training this week and after 2 days of success we took DD on a short car journey to my FILs house, when we arrived FIL said to DD "I heard you're doing all your wees in the potty now" to which she replied "yes I am pappy, get me a juice ill show you" :dohh:

Another one, we were sat in the garden a few weeks ago when a plane went over leaving one of its white lines behind. DD points and says "that looks like a shooting star doesn't it" I replied "yeah it does a little bit" whilst whispering to my dad "I don't know where she's got that from" she then looked up again and said "I think it looks like a firefly" having no idea where she'd got that from either I asked her "where did you get that from". The response?? "The Internet" :rofl:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Bevziibubble said:


> My toddler is so funny!
> 
> Some of the funny things she's done are:
> 
> Waving at dog poop every time she sees it on the ground!
> 
> She waves at spat out food! The other week in a restaurant a toddler dropped some food from his mouth and Holly kept leaning out of her highchair to wave at it!
> 
> She kissed the dog's willy when she first learnt to kiss!
> 
> She handed my dad a pair of my knickers!
> 
> She sometimes lies across my stomach and humps herself to sleep!
> 
> Ask her what her favourite food is and she will point at herself
> 
> Sometimes she leans down and picks up her food with her mouth like a dog
> 
> Every time we go shopping she has to pick a grapefruit and hold it the whole way around the store!
> 
> Yesterday in the local shop she was leaning out of her pushchair to try and grab a crate of beer and then a bottle of wine. The lady behind us was looking quite amused, then Holly leaned out of her pushchair to wag her finger at the lady's son in his pushchair to 'tell him off'!
> 
> She's recently started saying 'oh dear!' but only at exciting and happy things!
> 
> She makes me laugh so much every day! :)

This absolutely cracked me up!!


----------



## lauren28

My dd has been potty trained for over a year now and has never done this before. A few weeks ago we were walking down the road and she said 'I need a poo' and started to pull her trousers down in the middle of the street.

She has a bit of an obsession with the wizard of oz at the moment and when she was watching it the other day, she started talking about the witch. 'I dont like her. I dont like her hair. I like her hat though it's very stylish.' No idea where she got that from?

We live in a new house and when we moved in there was still building work being carried out in the area. She used to like the diggers but could only say dig. Not too bad until you are sitting in a quiet doctors waiting room and she starts shouting it with it sounding like she is shouting dick.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Daddy had a shock earlier when Holly attempted to feed him something and he realised it was a dead fly! :rofl:


----------



## AC1987

:haha: omg these are priceless I can't stop laughing!! 

No funny stories yet, as LO doesn't talk yet.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Another one

I brought DD a stool to stand on so she can use the big toilet to wee, she said she needed to use her big toilet so I told her to use the stool, 2 minutes later she comes down and says "mummy there's wee on the floor but it was a accident" I went up to investigate and sure enough there was wee on the floor, I asked her what happened and she said "I did a wee on the stool like you said". Maybe need to work on my wording :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today my husband got home early in the morning from working nights. When I got up with Holly and went downstairs, I saw that my husband had written 'good morning to my two beautiful ladies!' on it, which was a lovely surprise :) A total coincidence as Holly can't read, but later on in the morning she had crossed out the word 'beautiful'! Charming! :rofl:

Then later on when my husband was playing with Holly, I returned to the room and saw a big block tower had been built. I said to Holly 'who built that?' and she pointed to herself with a big smile on her face. Later on I found out it was my husband who'd built it! :haha:


----------



## babyjan

Bevziibubble said:


> We've been giving Holly lots of nappy free time recently and are starting to think that the dog is potty training her! Holly will make a fuss at the back door when she has no nappy on and then when I open the door she will go and pee in the garden! Exactly the same as the dog. He whines the door until he gets let out to pee!
> 
> Anyway, nappy free time was going so well, but the other night I felt something warm on my back - turns out Holly had peed like a boy down my back! And down my butt crack! :dohh: She left a puddle on the floor which she then wiped up herself with a clean vest! :rofl:

Ahahaha! This one is hilarious!


----------



## MummyJade

My daughter when she was about 3 was in asda i was looking at the hair dyes and i hear her go 'aww'...turn around and she is rubbing the bald head of a young lad was was bending down to the shower gels.. I was so shamed!! 

Always caught her tapping a mans butt in the que! x

Just remembered.. the other day my mums partner was leaving the house, he shouts 'bye Maiz' Maizie replies.... 'yeah bye dickhead'! x


----------



## Shandelion

I don't have a child yet lol, but I'll never forget being in the grocery store one time...there was a little kid about 3 yrs old with a box of cereal. He presented it to his mother, who snarled "No!! Go put it back, right now!" The little boy looked down at it and replied, utterly confused, "But it's in my hands."


----------



## AC1987

My LO put her shorts on her head then ran around the livingroom freaking out that she couldn't see.. :dohh:


----------



## Natsku

Half way through dinner Maria announced that she was doing a poop.

A big poop.

And a fart.



And then I smelt it. Put me off my dinner a bit!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly has been ill recently. She's just getting over it now but has really smelly gas! Yesterday I took her to a toddler group and she kept farting! All the mums were checking their babies bums thinking they needed changing! So embarrassing!! :blush:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Today Micah walked up to two older toddlers when we were out shopping and calmly took one's balloon and the other's drink right out of their hands, they both looked really confused!


----------



## AC1987

:haha: wow. not sure what to say about this moment!
I've been teaching LO how to comb my hair and her hair, anyways I asked her if she'd like to comb my hair, I hand her the comb and she combs between my nose and lip... errmm yeah I don't HAVE a mustache.


----------



## Cee108

I was away for a moment and saw my 18mth old had climbed onto the chair and was pressing random keys on my laptop- I said 'Hands off the computer, please' ... He looked at me for all of 3 seconds, then bent down and started licking the keys instead :facepalm:

I REALLY need to work on my phrasing - I leave too many loopholes, dammit!


----------



## emzilouu

I took Bradley with me to the toilet the other day as I have been constipated so much this pregnancy and he was happily playing putting the shower gel and shampoo bottles into the bath while I did my business, he turned to me just as I was finishing up. I stood up and flushed the loo for him to come running over, look into the loo and wave while saying 'bye bye poo poo' :facepalm: so so funny so glad no one else was there!


----------



## Bevziibubble

When Holly was watching Balamory on TV, there was a lady jumping on a trampoline and Holly started to bounce herself! She can't jump properly yet as she can't take off from the floor. I said 'Holly, take off!' and she tried to take her top off! :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

My brother is getting married tomorrow :wedding:
I asked Holly who was getting married tomorrow and she pointed to herself!

Looks like I've got two weddings to attend tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## lhancock90

"Evelyn wheres your juice cup" BANG juice cup hits me on the head. "Theres Emmlyns juice cup Mummy"


----------



## Natsku

I have a cruel child. I was cutting up some blood sausage for her dinner and the smell of it made me vomit (I R hungover Natsku) and after that Maria kept telling me to taste the sausage - guess she wanted me to vomit even more!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We went to a toddler group before and every time a child got told off by their parent, Holly would walk past wagging her finger! It was so embarrassing!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I was at a friend's party once and she had set up a play-doh table for the kids in the play room. Unfortunately we should perhaps have kept a better eye on them because next thing we knew they were using the play-doh tools to cut up somebody's poo. :dohh:

To this day we're not sure whose poo it was


----------



## Boomerslady

I just remembered this one. A month or so ago Ben walked up the path and stepped onto the pavement, I was right behind him but out of nowhere a teen raved park on his bike. Ben shouted 'bloody cyclists' at him. When I asked where he heard that he said 'daddy says bloody cyclist in car' I had to explain daddy was naughty and he shouldn't repeat it!! 

Oh and the lady next door is offically 'wonder woman' her OH picked up on it and now he keeps saying 'wonder woman go and do the dinner, I expect it ready in 5 seconds' and things like that. I think she's getting annoyed now!! Maybe now the bikini is away for the summer Ben might stop!!


----------



## Beadle

Well it's not a story about a LO of mine, but of my little sister who just turned 3 a couple weeks ago. This spring when I was still living with my parents I would watch my sister while my parents were at work, and one day she walked up to me while I was doing the dishes and she said "Asta sissy, asta" I had no idea what she was saying, both because she had her pacifier in her mouth and even when she took it out she has that "I'm learning to talk still, lisp" that makes some words hard to understand. After I had to ask her several times to repeat herself I finally gave up and said I didn't know what she was saying. She then sighed as if I was frustrating her or I was really stupid, rolled her eyes and said "Hasta, it means "up"! I want up sissy!" I then realized she was talking to me partially in Spanish, after telling the story to my mom when she got home she informed me that on Dora last night she learned that word. She still randomly throws in Spanish words when she talks to us and when we don't understand a word we have to run through our limited knowledge on Spanish to figure out if it's a foreign word or if it's just something she has troubles pronouncing.

~~~~
And another from my sister during our family birthday party for her, she walked up to me and patted me on my belly saying that I had a baby in there, and mommy said that the baby would be coming soon. I laughed and told her the baby wouldn't be here for a little while yet and once again she sighed like I was stupid, rolled her eyes, held her hand up like someone training a puppy to sit and said very slowly, "Sooon sissy, soon." as if I didn't understand what the word soon meant lol
~Not even an hour after this last incident my sister accidentally knocked over a cast iron bell mount of my grandma's and broke off one of the pieces you use to attach it to a wall and she started crying really hard because she "broke grandma's toy". After a few minute we couldn't get her to stop so my aunt asked her if opening her presents would cheer her up, which of course immediately quieted her and made her nod her head. She then opened her presents and afterward looked at us and said "If I get cake I'll be really cheered up."


Wow sorry for the long post


----------



## MissRhead

One of LO's friends comes out with some outrageous things, one of which is about boobies. Well.. We where shopping recently and their was a rather large guy who had quite visible 'moobs' LO shouted 'HEY SEXY LADY NICE BOOBIES!' I literally wanted to run away!


----------



## AngelofTroy

MissRhead said:


> One of LO's friends comes out with some outrageous things, one of which is about boobies. Well.. We where shopping recently and their was a rather large guy who had quite visible 'moobs' LO shouted 'HEY SEXY LADY NICE BOOBIES!' I literally wanted to run away!

:rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Last night when my husband returned from the loo, Holly ran to the door to greet him excitedly as she always does! Terry asked her where was his toy, as she always hands him one of her toys when he comes through the door! I said to Holly 'give daddy something', thinking and would pick up a toy and hand it to him. Instead she took a heart-shaped dog biscuit out of her mouth and handed it to him! :rofl: I've no idea where she got hold of it but she must have been sucking away at it! Then when my husband, after laughing, said 'no thank you' she took it back off him and tried to put it into her own mouth again! So funny! :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

At a restaurant last night the waiter gave Micah his very own (plastic) cup, with no spout or anything,, Micah looked completely thrilled! 5 minutes later the waiter came back to the table to see how we were getting on, Micah took a sip and handed him back the cup with a grin... now full of rice, and chewed up crayons! :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

this tread is so funny :rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Holly is more and more trying to escape nappy changes lately. Yesterday after running around the room from me, she went and hid in her play tunnel. She knew I had no chance of crawling in there to get her and she stayed inside there for ages with a big cheeky grin on her face!!

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/4C401DB6-C862-4A51-B08D-32B39B36C0A6-1222-000000C94239A3F7_zpsdd638d09.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

When we were shopping yesterday, I needed to get some milk. Holly was walking beside me and I asked her where the milk was, not expecting a response. Then she pointed up to my boobs! :rofl: Very true! I don't think Asda will be employing her anytime soon! :rofl:


----------



## Lucy529

Bevziibubble said:


> When we were shopping yesterday, I needed to get some milk. Holly was walking beside me and I asked her where the milk was, not expecting a response. Then she pointed up to my boobs! :rofl: Very true! I don't think Asda will be employing her anytime soon! :rofl:



You weren't very specific LOL :rofl: cute can't wait to add some stories of my own :)


----------



## dizzy65

DH convinced Scottie that i stole to moon lol so the other night we were visiting with family and Uncle asks Scottie where the moon is and he says "mummy took it" with a sad face on lol


----------



## louandivy

When FOB had Ivy last month she woke up from a nap saying her throat hurt and she had a big rash on her back, so he panicked and took her to A&E. After like 5 hours in the waiting room they finally saw a dr who asked Dom to give a list of everything he was concerned about. Once he finished listing sore throat, rash etc little Ivy popped up and said 'AND I've got a wedgie' :rofl: God I wish I had been there!

Yesterday I bumped into an old school friend I haven't seen in like 12 years at the exact moment that Ivy was playing a game that involved pretending her toy horse and pooed on my head and cleaning it off with a napkin...


----------



## Wriggley

louandivy said:


> When FOB had Ivy last month she woke up from a nap saying her throat hurt and she had a big rash on her back, so he panicked and took her to A&E. After like 5 hours in the waiting room they finally saw a dr who asked Dom to give a list of everything he was concerned about. Once he finished listing sore throat, rash etc little Ivy popped up and said '*AND I've got a wedgie*' :rofl: God I wish I had been there!
> 
> Yesterday I bumped into an old school friend I haven't seen in like 12 years at the exact moment that Ivy was playing a game that involved pretending her toy horse and pooed on my head and cleaning it off with a napkin...

:rofl: really laughed at this


----------



## Bevziibubble

My husband has been working nights this week so I've been busy keeping Holly quiet while he sleeps. As a result the house is a total mess as I've had no time to clean. Holly keeps moving everything to different places. Yesterday I found a packet of sanitary towels on the TV stand next to the TV! Thank goodness we had no visitors!


----------



## Natsku

We had a bit of role reversal earlier this evening. I was dozing off in Maria's bed while she was having a tea party and she sat next to bed and sang to me (the only recognisable part was 'speed bonnie boat' but still, good effort) and then switched off the light and left me there. She then came back and asked me if I wanted to go to mummy's bed - she even looked like she was going to pick me up and carry me there! :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

My grandparents came to visit today. My nana gave Holly 3 pound coins as usual just before they left. Holly put them into her money box and then she looked at my grandparents and said 'dit!' and pointed at the door for them to leave! It was so funny that she was throwing them out after they'd given her the money! We all thought it was hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## mamaduke

My little man is slowly starting to sit on the potty and work his way into potty training. One day, he was sitting on his little potty, touching his man parts, when he looked at me and told me "elephant". "Elephant?" I asked, confused as there aren't any elephants in his bathroom. "Elephant nose" he grinned as he tucked his man parts into the potty. :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Also, on Saturday, we went for a walk around the shopping centre and bumped into my husband's uncle. He is lovely but Holly is scared of him! We were chatting for a few minutes but Holly cried and put her head over my shoulder, refusing to look at him! Then when we went into a shop, Holly saw a terrifying Halloween mask and KISSED it! Yet she wouldn't even look at my husband's uncle! 
The mask that Holly kissed:


Spoiler
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/E72C3994-BD0F-4EAF-9324-B074C0B2C27C-2618-000003A912987366_zpsec670ef6.jpg


----------



## NerdyMama

My DD was holding her brother and kissing and being so sweet with him. Well I was sitting there with them and went to touch DS. DD looked at me and said very seriously "mine. You don't touch. You touch, you get in big trouble and go to your room." Lmao apparently that's HER brother!


----------



## Lucy529

NerdyMama said:


> My DD was holding her brother and kissing and being so sweet with him. Well I was sitting there with them and went to touch DS. DD looked at me and said very seriously "mine. You don't touch. You touch, you get in big trouble and go to your room." Lmao apparently that's HER brother!

That is so cute :)


----------



## Lisa40

Awwww sweet x


----------



## Bevziibubble

This afternoon, the dog started humping my husband's leg! He does that very occasionally. Holly thought it was hilarious and kept sticking her leg out to the dog so that he'd do the same to her leg. She ended up kicking the poor dog in the face in her eagerness to be humped!


----------



## Bevziibubble

My husband made Holly some buttered toast for breakfast. Holly licked all the butter off and left the toast! :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Caught her doing this! :dohh:

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/bevi86/1BC69476-EFFC-4757-A661-44053BC5D7E6-9357-00000F918813D09C_zps48d1bda9.jpg


----------



## Natsku

^^Lovely!^^


Maria was walking all round the apartment looking for her Stripy Horse.

Stripy Horse was in her hand the entire time :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah discovered the moon tonight! He's been pointing to it in books all week and saying "moo" so tonight I showed him the perfect crescent in the sky. He made us go out again about 15 times!


----------



## magicwhisper

awh cute


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah loves baby wipes, he carries packs of them around saying "ahhh baby" and giving them cuddles :haha: slightly less cute though, he weed a tiny bit on the floor yesterday when I took off his nappy, so I quickly wiped it up with a baby wipe cue today when I was changing him he runs away from me and very clearly and deliberately wees on the floor, then gave me a massive grin and said "uh oh wipe? Baby wipe?!" cheeky monkey weed on the floor just to get me to get the wipes back out!!


----------



## kazzzzy

Love these stories, so cute, Emily thinks its very funny when I chase her & she's starting chasing me everywhere now making the same noises I do - silly sounds like caaaaaaatch u, scampy dampy, its very funny, we were shopping yesterday in a big centre & she started at it, embarassing but very funny:haha:


----------



## kazzzzy

AngelofTroy said:


> Micah loves baby wipes, he carries packs of them around saying "ahhh baby" and giving them cuddles :haha: slightly less cute though, he weed a tiny bit on the floor yesterday when I took off his nappy, so I quickly wiped it up with a baby wipe cue today when I was changing him he runs away from me and very clearly and deliberately wees on the floor, then gave me a massive grin and said "uh oh wipe? Baby wipe?!" cheeky monkey weed on the floor just to get me to get the wipes back out!!

very funny, your little man has lots of words for his age, so cute


----------



## rocknrolla

I was brushing my teeth and wondering what lo was up to, when she walks past the bathroom with a waste paper basket on her head! Ha ha silly billy! 

Usually when she decides she's done in the bathroom i find her standing IN the bin at my bedside, playing with all those things she shouldn't be. Monkey!


----------



## Natsku

Caught Maria dipping her salmon balls in her cream soda at dinner today :sick: (she wasn't supposed to have cream soda but OH got it mixed up with the fizzy water)


----------



## NerdyMama

Natsku said:


> Caught Maria dipping her salmon balls in her cream soda at dinner today :sick: (she wasn't supposed to have cream soda but OH got it mixed up with the fizzy water)

We went to breakfast with autumn awhile back. She got a waffle and refused to eat it... That is until she put pepper all over it. Then it was tasty lol that girl loves her pepper!


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl:


----------



## Natsku

NerdyMama said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Caught Maria dipping her salmon balls in her cream soda at dinner today :sick: (she wasn't supposed to have cream soda but OH got it mixed up with the fizzy water)
> 
> We went to breakfast with autumn awhile back. She got a waffle and refused to eat it... That is until she put pepper all over it. Then it was tasty lol that girl loves her pepper!Click to expand...

Pepper on a waffle?! :Yuk!


----------



## magicwhisper

each to there own :rofl:


----------



## AngelofTroy

NerdyMama said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Caught Maria dipping her salmon balls in her cream soda at dinner today :sick: (she wasn't supposed to have cream soda but OH got it mixed up with the fizzy water)
> 
> We went to breakfast with autumn awhile back. She got a waffle and refused to eat it... That is until she put pepper all over it. Then it was tasty lol that girl loves her pepper!Click to expand...

Micah is also a pepper addict! If it's on the table then he'll demand it, no matter what he's eating, apple and cinnamon porridge was the latest one! And then he'll refuse to eat it if I say no!


----------



## NerdyMama

AngelofTroy said:


> NerdyMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Caught Maria dipping her salmon balls in her cream soda at dinner today :sick: (she wasn't supposed to have cream soda but OH got it mixed up with the fizzy water)
> 
> We went to breakfast with autumn awhile back. She got a waffle and refused to eat it... That is until she put pepper all over it. Then it was tasty lol that girl loves her pepper!Click to expand...
> 
> Micah is also a addict! If it's on the table then he'll demand it, no matter what he's eating, apple and cinnamon porridge was the latest one! And then he'll refuse to eat it if I say no!Click to expand...

I'm glad my kiddo isn't the only one! Lol


----------



## Groovychick

OH 'passed wind' in bed last night and our little girl replied 'I heard it'. :D


----------



## Natsku

This morning Maria wanted to open the advent calender but I told her she needed to finish her breakfast first (she had half a bowl of muesli left) so she told me to go read my book in the lounge instead of sitting with her in the kitchen so off I went. As soon as I had left she poured her muesli on the floor and then came running through to tell me that she had finished her breakfast so she could open the calender now :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

We have miniature Christmas hats as decorations for our tree and Micah keeps pinning the cat down trying to put a hat on him :haha: 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSC05489_zpsbae3c61a.jpg


----------



## CatAndCo

AngelofTroy said:


> We have miniature Christmas hats as decorations for our tree and Micah keeps pinning the cat down trying to put a hat on him :haha:
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/DSC05489_zpsbae3c61a.jpg

Aw, that's such a cute picture! Rosalie keeps trying to feed our kittens candy canes and insisting they will love them!


----------



## _Mouse_

so I asked my 17 month old what he wanted Santa to bring him.
his response was "Turkey, turkey, turkey!":haha:


----------



## NerdyMama

I just witnessed my daughter turning my son into a sled dog. My 6 month old is very big 95% in both weight and height so he's a strong boy. He was in his walker and autumn my petite two year old climbed on the back of. his walker patted his head and told him to go and he did! He walked her down the hallway! Apparently my husband has seen this before and he said whenever she says go he goes lol! Ah, sibling love lol


----------



## Groovychick

Awwwwwwwww! So sweet! :D


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

After we got my DD used to peeing on the potty we started with trying to get her comfortable with using the big toilet, just incase we we're ever out and about and didn't have access to a potty. She was quite happy to sit on the big toilet but being quite short she really struggled with getting on but being independent she didn't want any help. So I brought a stool to stand on so she could get herself up.

Me, DH and DD were playing in the garden one day when she declares she needs a wee, this is the conversation 

DD: Mummy I need a wee wee but I need to use my big toilet
Me: Ok darling would you like me to come with you?
DD: No I can do it myself
Me: Ok well give me a shout if you need me, you can use your stool to do a wee

Off she goes, 2 minutes or so later she comes back down

DD: Mummy there's wee wee on the floor but it was an accident, come and see

So I go up to the toilet and sure enough there's wee all over the floor

Me: Oh dear that's a bit of a mess what happened here
DD: I did it but it was just an accident
Me: That's ok we can clean it up, what happened did you miss the toilet
DD: No.... I did a wee on the stool like you told me too 
Me: :dohh:


----------



## MumtoJ

RainbowDrop_x said:


> After we got my DD used to peeing on the potty we started with trying to get her comfortable with using the big toilet, just incase we we're ever out and about and didn't have access to a potty. She was quite happy to sit on the big toilet but being quite short she really struggled with getting on but being independent she didn't want any help. So I brought a stool to stand on so she could get herself up.
> 
> Me, DH and DD were playing in the garden one day when she declares she needs a wee, this is the conversation
> 
> DD: Mummy I need a wee wee but I need to use my big toilet
> Me: Ok darling would you like me to come with you?
> DD: No I can do it myself
> Me: Ok well give me a shout if you need me, you can use your stool to do a wee
> 
> Off she goes, 2 minutes or so later she comes back down
> 
> DD: Mummy there's wee wee on the floor but it was an accident, come and see
> 
> So I go up to the toilet and sure enough there's wee all over the floor
> 
> Me: Oh dear that's a bit of a mess what happened here
> DD: I did it but it was just an accident
> Me: That's ok we can clean it up, what happened did you miss the toilet
> DD: No.... I did a wee on the stool like you told me too
> Me: :dohh:


If it makes you feel better my son did the same :-D


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

MumtoJ said:


> RainbowDrop_x said:
> 
> 
> After we got my DD used to peeing on the potty we started with trying to get her comfortable with using the big toilet, just incase we we're ever out and about and didn't have access to a potty. She was quite happy to sit on the big toilet but being quite short she really struggled with getting on but being independent she didn't want any help. So I brought a stool to stand on so she could get herself up.
> 
> Me, DH and DD were playing in the garden one day when she declares she needs a wee, this is the conversation
> 
> DD: Mummy I need a wee wee but I need to use my big toilet
> Me: Ok darling would you like me to come with you?
> DD: No I can do it myself
> Me: Ok well give me a shout if you need me, you can use your stool to do a wee
> 
> Off she goes, 2 minutes or so later she comes back down
> 
> DD: Mummy there's wee wee on the floor but it was an accident, come and see
> 
> So I go up to the toilet and sure enough there's wee all over the floor
> 
> Me: Oh dear that's a bit of a mess what happened here
> DD: I did it but it was just an accident
> Me: That's ok we can clean it up, what happened did you miss the toilet
> DD: No.... I did a wee on the stool like you told me too
> Me: :dohh:
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better my son did the same :-DClick to expand...

I was more annoyed that she chose this occasion to listen when normally she wouldn't bother :rofl:

I'm definitely more careful with my wording since this little mishap though :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

:rofl: so funny


----------



## Button#

Ashley has recently been perfecting his possessed devil voice. Last night he was in his room with OH putting his pyjamas on and I was in our room waiting to take over. All I could over the monitor was possessed devil baby noises interspersed with cute singing. Pretty sure this is the stuff that inspires horror movies.


----------



## Nichole

My oldest DD is almost 4 (with a different father than my youngest). My youngest is 5 months. My SO was kissing the baby's feet saying he was going to eat her up. Saharrah hears him and looks over with this panicked expression and says "NO TAYLOR NO! Don't eat the baby! She's just a baby!" When I explained that he was just playing, he wasn't really going to eat the baby, she says "Oh, sorry Taylor. I didn't mean to yell at you," and pats him on the head.


----------



## Button#

In the mornings OH gets up with Ashley and I get an extra hour in bed. If he asks for me he tells him mummy's asleep it's the morning. This morning he asked for me and OH said mummy's asleep to which Ashley replies it's morning. Can't believe they're ganging up on me.


----------



## mummy2be...

Yesterday rel came up to me and asked really apprehensively (because she didn't think she stood a chance) 
"Mummy please can I go out and play in the rain (head down no eye contact) 
So I said "yeah rel of course you can"
A look of pure joy spread over her face and she said 
"Oh mummy, your SUCH a good parent"

Lol !!


----------



## Natsku

:haha: you are SUCH a good parent!!!

I sent Maria to play outside the other day and told her she could ring the doorbell to let me know when she wanted to come back in but she decided that it meant she could also ring the doorbell to let me know when she didn't want to come back in so every few minutes she'd ring the doorbell, I'd open the door and she'd shout "I'm not coming in!!" and push the door shut and run off to play :haha:


----------



## Natsku

I asked Maria today why she hadn't pooped all weekend and she informed me that she's saving her poop for daycare so that I don't have to change her stinky nappy - what a great kid! :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

:haha: Natsku!

Fre was having a bath and her younger brother decided to investigate. As soon as he entered the bathroom and did a HUGE fart. Fre immediately declared "Joshua, watch the attitude with your bottom!"

I nearly died laughing! :haha:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Natsku said:


> I asked Maria today why she hadn't pooped all weekend and she informed me that she's saving her poop for daycare so that I don't have to change her stinky nappy - what a great kid! :haha:

Hahaha! What a good girl to think of mummy like that! Poor daycare, though! :rofl:


----------



## Natsku

:rofl: at the attitude with the bottom!


----------



## Reidfidleir

I finally have one lol. 
I heard him trip and tumble a bit over his feet in the kitchen (I was cooking two feet away) but I didn't pay any mind because I could tell it was nothing. 
Then I hear him say: "hep me! Hep me! Hep me!" First time I've heard him say that!
So I turn around and see him half laying down with one arm raised pitifully towards me. Hahaha! Looks like he's got a flair for the dramatics!


----------



## Gemmamuk

I've just walked in to find Alex trying to breastfed his doll!!
He's obviously spent too much time watching me feed his baby brother &#128514;


----------



## Groovychick

Joshua was watching my Dad drinking a spritzer and declared very adamantly"share!" :blush:


----------



## emrhian91

This is hilarious 
Definitely subscribing


----------



## BabyMamma93

M is in between toddler and baby but he is so comical.

i have 3 dogs, lets just say i cant feed them while he is in the room, firstly bcos one of them is scared of the sound of metal moving, and his food bowl is metal (no we dont do it to torment him haha) anyway M has to go over to the bowl, they all move away he then proceeds to feeding them one bit of food at a time. its a good job they are patient.

then when they give up, he grabs a handful this time and puts it in his mouth!

when he eats his food he puts his face in his bowl and tries eating like a dog.

funny but not funny, i was in my bedroom folding some clothes, i put Ms toy box in his room so he could play while i do the clothes, next thing i head a small bang and M starting to cry, i look into his room to find him head first inside the toy box -.- he did this before with a toy car he has, toppled straight in.

when my OH asks him 'where are all your girlfriends, he points to the door and says 'there' :haha:

he thinks he plays xbox when he has the controller when OH is playing, then he walks off, remembers he is 'playing' and runs back in front of the tv to play again.

he also loves my bitch, she has had a litter of pups so is very maternal anyway, he goes to her face and tries to scrunch it with his hands making all sorts of random noises like hes trying to say 'tickle tickle' like i say to him. 

whenever i smell his feet and say 'oohh they stink' he grabs them and sucks his big toe :dohh:


----------



## BabyMamma93

RainbowDrop_x said:


> After we got my DD used to peeing on the potty we started with trying to get her comfortable with using the big toilet, just incase we we're ever out and about and didn't have access to a potty. She was quite happy to sit on the big toilet but being quite short she really struggled with getting on but being independent she didn't want any help. So I brought a stool to stand on so she could get herself up.
> 
> Me, DH and DD were playing in the garden one day when she declares she needs a wee, this is the conversation
> 
> DD: Mummy I need a wee wee but I need to use my big toilet
> Me: Ok darling would you like me to come with you?
> DD: No I can do it myself
> Me: Ok well give me a shout if you need me, you can use your stool to do a wee
> 
> Off she goes, 2 minutes or so later she comes back down
> 
> DD: Mummy there's wee wee on the floor but it was an accident, come and see
> 
> So I go up to the toilet and sure enough there's wee all over the floor
> 
> Me: Oh dear that's a bit of a mess what happened here
> DD: I did it but it was just an accident
> Me: That's ok we can clean it up, what happened did you miss the toilet
> DD: No.... I did a wee on the stool like you told me too
> Me: :dohh:

:haha: :haha: :haha: oh my, that is just too funny!!!!


----------



## Torsornin

they animated it too! it is on netflix!


----------



## Groovychick

My daughter stopped at the top of the stairs this morning and informed me "Hurry up Mummy, I'm not waiting until Christmas". :haha: :blush:


----------



## MelliPaige

He puts his hands I his mouth and yells for daddy, if he doesn't answer Leo says daddy stuck lol


----------



## Rhea Santiago

I like it when my son makes her baby sister laugh. He just said a while ago that he doesn't want her sister to join a Miss Universe Pageant because he doesn't want her sister to get naked. Lol. He doesn't want to see her sister wear swimsuit because for him its already naked and said her sister has nothing to wear so many people will actually see her body. He's really a sweet and overprotective brother. We just laughed while he's very serious talking.


----------



## WackyMumof2

I was on the way home from town the other night and DS2 asked me where about in the family he fit in. I was honest and told him blankly, oh your the middle child, Christopher is your big brother, Alexander is your little brother so you're in the middle. Well, I wish I'd kept my mouth closed because then I'm dealing with a screaming 7 year old who is demanding life isn't fair and he doesn't want to be the middle child anymore. I told him it didn't matter if he was second born for the 40th born, if there was someone older and younger than him, he was still in the middle regardless. The more he argued, the more ridiculous his claim became and the harder I laughed. Told him that his behaviour was 'stupid'. We get home 20 minutes later and he came running into Dad saying 'Mum said I was stupid' when that wasn't what I said at all. Lol. But I was telling MIL last night and she didn't believe me so I told him he was the middle child and as you guessed it, he broke down into a hysterical mess. Lol.


----------



## Parkep

My youngest has a fascination with Dora the explorer. She is the most active kid Ive ever seen, put on Dora? She's a zombie haha. Anyways, we were all in our room watching cartoons one morning with the door shut. She kept walking up to it and saying something. About the third time I asked my husband what open in Spanish was, sure enough that's what she was saying.. Her babbling now makes so much more sense, it's half Spanish! Lol


----------

